# Another FUJI...1985 Espree...my size!



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)

OK @juvela  Roger...I'm becoming a Fuji magnet now!

I picked this one up this morning about 10 miles from my house. The guy I purchased it from said he got it from the original owner who had it hanging in his garage for the last 27 years. And judging from the dirt and grime, I believe him. The only thing missing are the rubber hoods, which from the pieces remaining turned to a dried out mess. All else is as it left the factory, and the paint is in beautiful condition. 

I've already begun the cleanup, but it's easy so far removing the dirt. It will take a while, but it will be worth it. First bike I've had in this shade of blue/green, and it's only one of two colors offered that year.

I don't know how cheap the guy I purchased it from got it, but I managed to pay $80 for it. This will look great beside my 1985 Fuji Del Ray (_see a perviuos post_) which is in as good if not better condition.

Enjoy the barrage of BEFORE photos!!


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)

More...


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)




----------



## juvela (May 14, 2019)

-----

nothing amiss with me _balle krystalle..._

"Fred's Floral Park Fuji Faire"

---

whot be the evergreen hedge we see in the background o' ye daguerreotipicos?

am thimking she be a Thuja.

-----


----------



## PfishB (May 14, 2019)

Yet another nice one.  You are to Fuji as I am to Raleigh. they seem to seek me out both at home and on the road, I do have a few...


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> nothing amiss with me _balle krystalle..._
> 
> ...




My driveway is where I take all the photos. Just arborvite's...


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)

PfishB said:


> Yet another nice one.  You are to Fuji as I am to Raleigh. they seem to seek me out both at home and on the road, I do have a few...




I have quite a few also. Here's one...


----------



## slowride (May 14, 2019)

Fuji-San ! That’s going to look incredible when you finish cleaning! Never seen seat post with graduated measurements (would be useful if you disassemble for travel then reassemble at destination.) The shifters look like the old Suntour Superbe. How do you do it? Everything I bring home looks like roadkill!


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2019)

-----

HARPO -




it's lighted!  

https://www.etsy.com/listing/630134...MIq87Z0Z-c4gIVDtlkCh2vzg0LEAYYASABEgJOvvD_BwE

---

slowride  -





http://velobase.com/ViewComponent.aspx?ID=7B2D1D52-F794-4EAC-8AD4-D560F1032445&Enum=105&AbsPos=5

-----


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)

BTW...I have that same seat post on my '85 Del Ray...


----------



## HARPO (May 14, 2019)

slowride said:


> Fuji-San ! That’s going to look incredible when you finish cleaning! Never seen seat post with graduated measurements (would be useful if you disassemble for travel then reassemble at destination.) The shifters look like the old Suntour Superbe. How do you do it? Everything I bring home looks like roadkill!




I've been pretty lucky lately in finding what I have found. Most get flipped unless it's my size frame.


----------



## juvela (May 14, 2019)

-----

We need to remember location.

HARPO is on the east end of Long Island.

In just a hop, skip and a jump he can be in The Hamptons for a tete a tete with Paltrow.

slowride OTOH is in the...um...motor city.  

-----


----------



## PfishB (May 14, 2019)

I picked up a Club Fuji last year, it has the gradiented seatpost your bikes have.  Hope to get around to refurbing it this year and getting it back on the road. Pic is from when I got it - PO had slammed the seatpost down all the way. Not stuck, thank goodness....


----------



## juvela (May 15, 2019)

PfishB said:


> I picked up a Club Fuji last year, it has the gradiented seatpost your bikes have.  Hope to get around to refurbing it this year and getting it back on the road. Pic is from when I got it - PO had slammed the seatpost down all the way. Not stuck, thank goodness....
> 
> View attachment 998237




-----

Safety Advisory -

While draw marks are accurate and can be relied upon keep in mind there is no Plimsoll line.

-----


----------



## PfishB (May 15, 2019)

So, I should keep it out of the water?


----------



## HARPO (May 15, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> We need to remember location.
> 
> ...




Actually, I'm locatated in the middle of the Island. The Hamptons are about 65 miles roughly from where I am.


----------



## HARPO (May 15, 2019)

PfishB said:


> I picked up a Club Fuji last year, it has the gradiented seatpost your bikes have.  Hope to get around to refurbing it this year and getting it back on the road. Pic is from when I got it - PO had slammed the seatpost down all the way. Not stuck, thank goodness....
> 
> View attachment 998237




Great looking bike! Don't forget to post photos when you're done...but it looks pretty clean in this photo.


----------



## HARPO (May 15, 2019)

As I'm working on the bike, I noticed something that has happened before with the Fuji's I've gotten. The plastic covering on the head badge is still on it!! It's as pristine as the day it was put on back in 1975.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 16, 2019)

I know they're great to find and especially turn, but I'll always contend there's nothing sadder than a catalog-perfect bike.  Bought  and stashed in the garage.
We rode them - we changed Everything (should keep Juvela hopping)



rode through splined cranks in the first year


----------



## HARPO (May 16, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> I know they're great to find and especially turn, but I'll always contend there's nothing sadder than a catalog-perfect bike.  Bought  and stashed in the garage.
> We rode them - we changed Everything (should keep Juvela hopping)
> View attachment 998926
> rode through splined cranks in the first year
> ...




Beautiful! Looks picture perfect.


----------



## HARPO (May 16, 2019)

@bulldog1935  Ron...but I love finding them unmolested!


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 17, 2019)

thanks - it was picture perfect, but wrecked 2-1/2 years ago and bent the 40-y-o frame.  The best thing about the frame was the original paint, and it spalled at the bends.  That's when I bought the International frame and moved all the parts over. FWIW, the International frame is much more lively - the main triangle doesn't like a rear load, and selling my rear Nitto rack and panniers paid for the new old frame.


----------



## HARPO (May 19, 2019)

Almost done. 

I had a Specialized saddle (_with a damage on it_) to use for now, and the dried out hoods still need to be removed along with the cushion grips. I replaced the front tube, so for now it's rideable with the original tires, but I know not for any distance.

I took it for a very quick ride, and it shifts and rides great. Very happy with it, especially the condition of it, and a steal at $80 for a bike I'll add to the stable.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2019)

cleaned up really well - looks great


----------



## HARPO (May 21, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> cleaned up really well - looks great




Thanks Ron. More to do, just lucky to get another in this condition in my size.


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 21, 2019)

in case you didn't visit this thread, check out Lou's new old ride
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-602#post-1024914


----------



## HARPO (May 22, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> in case you didn't visit this thread, check out Lou's new old ride
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/what-bike-did-you-ride-today.61973/page-602#post-1024914




No, I hadn't seen this. Very cool!!!


----------

